# Twisted Name Game



## Luvs2Cook (Nov 21, 2008)

This game is similar to the famous name game, only the names are twisted / silly.    Next person up, use the First Letter of the last name. 


* Bob Apple*


----------



## pdswife (Nov 21, 2008)

Annie Gun

(not sure can you explain the rules a little more luvs?)


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Nov 21, 2008)

sorry 'bout that, no 'concrete' rules to actually follow, the name should be silly / funny/ twisted, i.e.  Al Dente; Al Fresco ;Forrest Green, June Bugg


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 21, 2008)

So if you put Bob Apple I have to use the A from Apple.

Arti Ficial (artificial)

Next person needs to use the letter F


----------



## pdswife (Nov 21, 2008)

Fred Frenchy


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 21, 2008)

Ferris Wheel (but my friend's call me Farris Wheel)


----------



## deelady (Nov 21, 2008)

Wendy N. Rainy


(did I do it right??)


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 21, 2008)

Rod Reel


----------



## roadfix (Nov 21, 2008)

Moon Zappa


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 21, 2008)

Roadfix, am I missing something?  Aren't you supposed to use an R from Reel?  Or did I mess up again.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 21, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> Roadfix, am I missing something?  Aren't you supposed to use an R from Reel?  Or did I mess up again.



I was following the 'revised' rule on post #3.


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 21, 2008)

Sorry, this is too confusing for me.  I understood we still used the first letter of the last name but made it zany.  Think I will go back to answer a question with a question.  That I can handle.  LOL!!!!


----------



## roadfix (Nov 21, 2008)

Perhaps I misinterpreted the revised rule.  This is getting too complicated for me too.  I like the simple life.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 22, 2008)

*No wait don't leave, give it time. The name needs to be silly and it needs to start with the first letter of the last name from the previous post. As an example I'll use Rod Reel. The next person has to come up with a silly name that starts with the "R" from Reel.*

*Rod Reel  >>>  Roy Alty    (royalty)*

*Now the next person needs to come up with a silly name that starts with an "A".*


----------



## pdswife (Nov 22, 2008)

Ally Gator


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 22, 2008)

General  Ize    (generalize)


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Nov 22, 2008)

_*The name needs to be silly and it needs to start with the first letter of the last name from the previous post. As an example I'll use Rod Reel. The next person has to come up with a silly name that starts with the "R" from Reel.*_

_*That is exactly how it works...*_
_*Last posted name was*

General Ize 

*SO now I have to post a name beginning w/ the Letter I.*



 Isabelle Necessaryonabicycle
_


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 22, 2008)

Nic L. Odeon


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay, so I had it right.  I will give this one more try.

O. K. Dokey


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 22, 2008)

Dee Coy


----------



## pdswife (Nov 22, 2008)

Candy O'cane


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 22, 2008)

O. B. Serious    

I was going to go with Olive Oyl, but too easy!


----------



## pdswife (Nov 22, 2008)

Sew A. Button


----------



## deelady (Nov 22, 2008)

Ben Dover


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 22, 2008)

Dunn Andover


----------



## pdswife (Nov 22, 2008)

Ann 0theronebitesthedust


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 22, 2008)

Oliver Theplace


----------



## pdswife (Nov 22, 2008)

Laurie, you are good at this...


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 22, 2008)

You are not so bad yourself!  Did I stump you?


----------



## pdswife (Nov 22, 2008)

Tiny Ann Cute


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 22, 2008)

Carrie Meback


----------



## pdswife (Nov 22, 2008)

Miles Stone


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 22, 2008)

Sam Ting
(you have to think about this one)


----------



## pdswife (Nov 22, 2008)

same thing ?



Toby ornotobe


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 22, 2008)

Gale Storm


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 22, 2008)

Sorry, Getout, Not sure where that one fits but it's a good one!

PDS, that one is really tricky!

Olly Oxenfree


----------



## deelady (Nov 22, 2008)

Orin Jennel


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 22, 2008)

Jule Rebox


----------



## deelady (Nov 22, 2008)

lol......it took me a minute for that one....good one!



Ruby Slyper


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 22, 2008)

Sue Shalesman


----------



## deelady (Nov 22, 2008)

Sal A. Mander


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 22, 2008)

Tricky!!!!

Manuel Labor


----------



## deelady (Nov 22, 2008)

Lynn O. Liam


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 22, 2008)

With my flooring woes these days I can appreciate that one!

Lee Vitalone


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 23, 2008)

Vi Burnum


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 23, 2008)

Burt Offring

(I have to admit this one sis stretching it a bit!)


----------



## deelady (Nov 23, 2008)

Oliver Trinsplant


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 23, 2008)

Ty Kwondo


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 23, 2008)

Kara Te


----------



## deelady (Nov 23, 2008)

Tim Burr


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 23, 2008)

Barb Bell


----------



## deelady (Nov 23, 2008)

Bonnie Rabit


----------



## miniman (Nov 23, 2008)

Rage N River


----------



## deelady (Nov 23, 2008)

Ronnie Nose


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 23, 2008)

Ned Erlands


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 23, 2008)

Ella Phant


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 23, 2008)

Phil Errup


----------



## deelady (Nov 23, 2008)

Erin Mundys


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 23, 2008)

Myles Apert


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 23, 2008)

Angel Fish


----------



## deelady (Nov 23, 2008)

Farrah Way


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 23, 2008)

Will Thersaway


----------



## deelady (Nov 23, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> Will Thersaway


 

Ooooh nice one!!


Tory Teller


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 23, 2008)

Tara Nova


----------



## snack_pack85 (Nov 23, 2008)

Noe P. Lacelikeom


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh, SnackPack, you ARE good!

Les Izmoore


----------



## pdswife (Nov 24, 2008)

Iza Tired


----------



## snack_pack85 (Nov 24, 2008)

Tapd Ansin


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 24, 2008)

Ann I Seed


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 24, 2008)

Seth L. Down


----------



## deelady (Nov 24, 2008)

Don T. Knew


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 24, 2008)

Kyle Dover


----------



## Saphellae (Nov 24, 2008)

Don Chuno

... that I am the MAD GAB QUEEEEEEEEEEEEEN!??


----------



## deelady (Nov 24, 2008)

Chu N. Swallo


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh, Dee, that is good!  And Saphellae, welcome to the madness!

Sam I Yam


----------



## deelady (Nov 25, 2008)

lol cute 


Yoo N. Mi


----------



## pdswife (Nov 25, 2008)

Mella out


----------



## deelady (Nov 25, 2008)

Owen Ubig


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 25, 2008)

Ule Og


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 25, 2008)

O. Dom Eter


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 25, 2008)

Oooooo I like that one.

Ed Itor


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Nov 25, 2008)

Earl Lee Riser


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Nov 25, 2008)

oops, posted at the same time, sorry


----------



## lifesaver (Nov 25, 2008)

Arther Itis


----------



## lifesaver (Nov 25, 2008)

Ben Gay


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Nov 25, 2008)

Ginger Rayl
 
Next post must choose a First Name thats starts w/ the first letter of this last name which is R


----------



## pdswife (Nov 25, 2008)

Rohda Runner


----------



## lifesaver (Nov 25, 2008)

Py Thon


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 25, 2008)

Tex Chur


----------



## lifesaver (Nov 25, 2008)

Cher E. Pie


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 25, 2008)

Poly Ester Blend


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 25, 2008)

Bill Cole Ector


----------



## Saphellae (Nov 25, 2008)

Esther Sum Wonder


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 25, 2008)

Sorry, Saph, I must be really tired, you lost me on that one!

Willy O.R. Wontee


----------



## pdswife (Nov 25, 2008)

is there some wonder?


----------



## Saphellae (Nov 25, 2008)

It says Is there someone there?  Say it out loud and without annunciation.


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 25, 2008)

Is there some wonder whether I am a little dense?   Thanks, Trish!

That is really good Saph, you are a pro!


----------



## deelady (Nov 25, 2008)

Wilma T. Becald


----------



## Saphellae (Nov 25, 2008)

I am having a hard time with B...


----------



## pdswife (Nov 25, 2008)

Bee Real


----------



## Saphellae (Nov 25, 2008)

Ren Tohaven

Say it like a computer and you'll say it properly, but you'll sound like a computer. lol


----------



## deelady (Nov 25, 2008)

Ray N. Men


----------



## Saphellae (Nov 25, 2008)

LOL Dee you're good!

Mel N. Ball (oh no, another B, sorry  )


----------



## deelady (Nov 25, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> Ren Tohaven
> 
> Say it like a computer and you'll say it properly, but you'll sound like a computer. lol


 

I don't think I have this still.... help please??


----------



## Saphellae (Nov 25, 2008)

Ran to Heaven.. it could have been better but I am getting tired lol.


----------



## deelady (Nov 25, 2008)

Barry Mideep


----------



## Saphellae (Nov 25, 2008)

Maidie Bee Happy


----------



## deelady (Nov 25, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> Ran to Heaven.. it could have been better but I am getting tired lol.


 

Yeah you had me stumped on that one 


Maide Bee Happy

Harry Upyu


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 25, 2008)

Ule Og


----------



## deelady (Nov 25, 2008)

Oliver Towen


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 25, 2008)

Tad Bittipsy


----------



## deelady (Nov 25, 2008)

Heehee I wish I was!!! 

Brandon Urbutt


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 25, 2008)

Clever, but not another U!

Ulrik Over


----------



## deelady (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok no more U's lol

Oden Theloker


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 25, 2008)

By the way, Ulrik is a real name, I googled it!

Ty Marcheson


----------



## deelady (Nov 25, 2008)

LOL I believe you!!

Max M. Strength


----------



## pdswife (Nov 25, 2008)

Sly Asa Fox


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes you are!

Fred E. Freloder


----------



## deelady (Nov 25, 2008)

Frank N. Sense


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 26, 2008)

Sonny Breaks


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 26, 2008)

Bev L Dedge


----------



## pdswife (Nov 26, 2008)

Deb YouTaunt


----------



## deelady (Nov 26, 2008)

Oooh good one!!

Yori Teller


----------



## lifesaver (Nov 26, 2008)

Hazel Nut


----------



## deelady (Nov 26, 2008)

Ned L. Nose


----------



## lifesaver (Nov 26, 2008)

Charlie Horse


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Nov 26, 2008)

Nick O. Time


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Nov 26, 2008)

Next  poster's twisted name needs to start w/ the Letter T.


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 26, 2008)

Tom E. Ake


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 26, 2008)

Ann Gora


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 26, 2008)

Good one!

Greg A Reous


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 27, 2008)

Rick O'Shay


----------



## deelady (Nov 27, 2008)

Oprah House


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 27, 2008)

Hank R. Chief


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 27, 2008)

Oh, my you are all good at this!

Cal Ender


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 28, 2008)

Ester O. Gin


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 28, 2008)

Gayle Forzwind


----------



## deelady (Nov 28, 2008)

Fannie Pack


----------



## pdswife (Nov 28, 2008)

Patty Cake


----------



## deelady (Nov 28, 2008)

Candie Cotton


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 28, 2008)

Cal I. Phornea


----------



## deelady (Nov 28, 2008)

LOL thats a funny one!

Penny Pincher


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 28, 2008)

(That should be my name LOL!!)

Phil Ittup


----------



## deelady (Nov 28, 2008)

(It IS my name!! LOL)

Isaiah Nothing


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh, I like that one!

Neal Ng


----------



## pdswife (Nov 28, 2008)

Nev Er Mind


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 28, 2008)

Madge Ikel


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 29, 2008)

I. P. Freely


----------



## africhef (Nov 29, 2008)

F.Fort


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 29, 2008)

Fran Chise


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 29, 2008)

Chad R. Cheese


----------



## africhef (Nov 30, 2008)

C. Through


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 30, 2008)

Ted E. Behr


----------



## africhef (Nov 30, 2008)

Bo. Ling


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 30, 2008)

Les Ismor


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 30, 2008)

Tad Bitmore


----------



## africhef (Nov 30, 2008)

Mr. Nose Etal


----------



## deelady (Nov 30, 2008)

Ernie Isbony


----------



## africhef (Dec 1, 2008)

L.Z.  Doolittle


----------



## radhuni (Dec 1, 2008)

We used play this game in Bengali. So I am giving a Bengali version:

Takiona Nakemachhi ( Don't look, a fly is sitting on his nose)


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Dec 1, 2008)

africhef said:


> L.Z. Doolittle


 
Dick Tate


----------



## deelady (Dec 1, 2008)

radhuni said:


> We used play this game in Bengali. So I am giving a Bengali version:
> 
> Takiona Nakemachhi ( Don't look, a fly is sitting on his nose)


 

Thats pretty cute  But part of the game is to use the first letter of the the last name the previous person gave......did I explain that right?? I think I even confused myself! LOL

See, Getoutamykitchen put Dick Tate so now I need to use a name using the *T* from *T*ate.......
Hope that helps 

Terry Cloth


----------



## africhef (Dec 1, 2008)

Ms. Rable


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 1, 2008)

Tell E Phone


----------



## pdswife (Dec 1, 2008)

Patty Cake


----------



## deelady (Dec 1, 2008)

Cash N. Cheque


----------



## pdswife (Dec 1, 2008)

cash and cheque.  I like that...

Candy Cane


----------



## deelady (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you! You are very good as well!

Candice Beeright


----------



## pdswife (Dec 1, 2008)

Bee fore thenightisover


----------



## deelady (Dec 1, 2008)

Tinker A. Round


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 1, 2008)

Russ Lynn Leaves


----------



## pdswife (Dec 1, 2008)

good one...very good

Liza N Truth


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, I like that one!

Tim Burr


----------



## pdswife (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 1, 2008)

Rob N Hood


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 1, 2008)

lifesaver said:


> Rob N Hood



Lifesaver, Please note that the rule of the game is to start the first name of the next one with the first letter of the last name of the previous entry.  In this case it should have started with a "B" for Tim *Burr*.  I am not trying to be snotty, just trying to enjoy a game I really love!  Thanks.


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 1, 2008)

sorry, i thought it was to be the last letter of the last name


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 1, 2008)

Bob L Head


----------



## deelady (Dec 1, 2008)

man you all are on a roll!!!

Hank R. Chief


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 1, 2008)

Chan L Five


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 1, 2008)

Frank N Stine


----------



## pdswife (Dec 1, 2008)

Free domtrain


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 1, 2008)

Dom N.O. Pizza


----------



## deelady (Dec 1, 2008)

Penn N. Paper


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 1, 2008)

Petra Fied


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 1, 2008)

Fish N Game


----------



## pdswife (Dec 1, 2008)

Gail forcewind


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 1, 2008)

Feaster Famyne


----------



## pdswife (Dec 1, 2008)

From Meto you


----------



## Wart (Dec 1, 2008)

Oops!


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 1, 2008)

Miser Ably


----------



## deelady (Dec 1, 2008)

Annabel A. Dingdong


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 1, 2008)

Dewey Havto


----------



## deelady (Dec 1, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> Dewey Havto


 
Heehee I like that!


Hays E. Skies


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 1, 2008)

Sue Wot


----------



## deelady (Dec 1, 2008)

Wayne O. Shine


----------



## radhuni (Dec 1, 2008)

> See, Getoutamykitchen put Dick Tate so now I need to use a name using the *T* from *T*ate.......



Sorry I get confused.

		 		Wayne O. Shine  -   S O S O (come on)


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 1, 2008)

radhuni said:


> Sorry I get confused.
> 
> Wayne O. Shine  -   S O S O (come on)



Radhuni, this game can move really fast so you have to make sure you are looking at the last entry when you are replying....and even then someone might reply at the same time.

With something like Wayne O. Shine, you would use the "S"; however, if it was Wayne O'Shine, you would use the O.  

Sally Mander


----------



## pdswife (Dec 1, 2008)

Minda yourown Business


----------



## deelady (Dec 1, 2008)

Bobby Pin


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 1, 2008)

Phil Itup


----------



## pdswife (Dec 1, 2008)

Izzy goneyet


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 2, 2008)

Gig L. Puss


----------



## Mama (Dec 2, 2008)

Pack E. Derm


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 2, 2008)

Deb U. Tant


----------



## Mama (Dec 2, 2008)

Trick R. Treat


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 2, 2008)

Tad Bitupset


----------



## Mama (Dec 2, 2008)

Betty Knot Bee


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 2, 2008)

Bill Dit

Cute one Mama!


----------



## Mama (Dec 2, 2008)

Don Key


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Dec 2, 2008)

K. N. Uhearminow


----------



## deelady (Dec 2, 2008)

man you guys are coming up with some great ones!!

Ugo Here


----------



## Mama (Dec 2, 2008)

Howie Gonnadoit


----------



## deelady (Dec 2, 2008)

We've got a pro here!!  Nice one Mama!


Guss Toe


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 2, 2008)

Twyla Ite


----------



## deelady (Dec 2, 2008)

Izzy Hereyet


----------



## Mama (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks Deelady....it's probably because....

Imus B. Crazy


----------



## pdswife (Dec 2, 2008)

Christ Al Ball


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 2, 2008)

Bea Smart


----------



## pdswife (Dec 2, 2008)

Sam Wichbread


----------



## deelady (Dec 2, 2008)

Warren Peace


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh, you ladies are wicked competition!!!

Paul Lee Wanakrakor


----------



## deelady (Dec 2, 2008)

LOL cute!!

Wyate Crosstherode


----------



## Mama (Dec 2, 2008)

Ben There


----------



## Mama (Dec 2, 2008)

Don That


----------



## Mama (Dec 2, 2008)

This is fun!


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 2, 2008)

Mama you are really good at this!!!!!!

Talya Watt


----------



## deelady (Dec 2, 2008)

Wallis Paintid


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh, that is so clever!  Wish they were at my house (still waiting for them to repair the walls first).

Patty O'Furniture


----------



## deelady (Dec 2, 2008)

Are you getting your from a book??? lol I would never think of some of those you come up with!! 

Opal Ofmine


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 2, 2008)

Okay, I have to admit I have heard the last one before, but all the others are mine.  I just love word play.  You ain't so bad yourself!

Oma Yomy


----------



## deelady (Dec 2, 2008)

Yaal Comebak


----------



## Mama (Dec 2, 2008)

Aunt Hill


----------



## deelady (Dec 2, 2008)

Hanna Itover


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 2, 2008)

Ivan Workenontherailroad


----------



## deelady (Dec 2, 2008)

LOL can you imagine having that last name!!

Will U. Mind


----------



## pdswife (Dec 2, 2008)

Moan Ann Grone


----------



## deelady (Dec 2, 2008)

Good one!

Grant A. Wish


----------



## pdswife (Dec 2, 2008)

Will B Nice


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 2, 2008)

Dee, as a side note, I went to school with a guy who's last name was Maytiashing and we used to call him Maytagwashingmachine! LOL!!

Ned L Nose


----------



## deelady (Dec 2, 2008)

LOL aww how sad...but funny!

Neal Beforme


----------



## pdswife (Dec 3, 2008)

wanted to give you Karma for that one Dee but...I've given you too much lately....

Briney shrimp


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 3, 2008)

Sal U. Tation

Dee, I couldn't give you karma for it either.  Man your karma must be through the roof!!!!!


----------



## africhef (Dec 3, 2008)

Mrs. Sally Forth


----------



## deelady (Dec 3, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> Dee, I couldn't give you karma for it either. Man your karma must be through the roof!!!!!


 

What can I say....I have very generous friends!!
Thank you for the thought 

Forth......Filipe Glass


----------



## africhef (Dec 3, 2008)

Mr. G. Purse


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 3, 2008)

Pete Sake


----------



## deelady (Dec 3, 2008)

Sue Mee


----------



## pdswife (Dec 3, 2008)

Mary Me?


----------



## deelady (Dec 3, 2008)

awww I don't know what to say!! How sweet, but sorry dear I am already engaged!!


Mac Beth


----------



## pdswife (Dec 3, 2008)

ahhhh that's ok...hubby might be mad if I got married again....

Bet Yawouldn't


----------



## deelady (Dec 3, 2008)

Youri N. Mines


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 3, 2008)

Mel O. Dout


----------



## deelady (Dec 3, 2008)

Darrel Lick


----------



## radhuni (Dec 4, 2008)

LOKC (the girl or woman whose hair is not tied)


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 4, 2008)

Les Tweforget

(The Canadian "motto" for Remembrance Day, Nov. 11)


----------



## pdswife (Dec 4, 2008)

Toby Ornot Toby


----------



## deelady (Dec 4, 2008)

Tad Ofbuta


----------



## africhef (Dec 4, 2008)

Owen Alotta


----------



## pdswife (Dec 4, 2008)

Al Red Eddy


----------



## deelady (Dec 4, 2008)

Erin M. Laundry


----------



## pdswife (Dec 4, 2008)

Lee Vin Sosoon


----------



## deelady (Dec 4, 2008)

good one!!


Sal T. Pepper


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 4, 2008)

Prac T.Cally


----------



## pdswife (Dec 4, 2008)

Cam Isa Sole


----------



## deelady (Dec 4, 2008)

Sarah N. Wrap


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 4, 2008)

Will Power


----------



## pdswife (Dec 4, 2008)

Pam Plafe


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 4, 2008)

Peg Legge


----------



## pdswife (Dec 4, 2008)

Lee Way


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 4, 2008)

Winsom Cash


----------



## pdswife (Dec 4, 2008)

Christian Church


----------



## deelady (Dec 4, 2008)

Cash Floes


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 4, 2008)

Constance Noring


----------



## deelady (Dec 4, 2008)

Norman Dee


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 4, 2008)

Deb L. Ornuthin


----------



## deelady (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice!

Owen Mibig


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh, that one is good!

Mel T Inurmoth


----------



## africhef (Dec 5, 2008)

Ian Todeep


----------



## deelady (Dec 5, 2008)

lol I like that one Africhef!


Ted D. Bera


----------



## africhef (Dec 5, 2008)

thanks

Bob A. Long


----------



## deelady (Dec 5, 2008)

Lynn O. Liam


----------



## africhef (Dec 5, 2008)

L. A. Fint


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 5, 2008)

Freda People


----------



## deelady (Dec 5, 2008)

Paulie Cracker


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 5, 2008)

Carol Bell


----------



## africhef (Dec 5, 2008)

Miss Beck. N. Call


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 5, 2008)

Cat A. Strophy


----------



## pdswife (Dec 5, 2008)

Sandy Beach


----------



## africhef (Dec 5, 2008)

Bea Love


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 5, 2008)

Len Dahand


----------



## africhef (Dec 5, 2008)

Dr. D.D. Coup  (Bollywood Surgeon)


----------



## deelady (Dec 5, 2008)

Colin N. Sick


----------



## africhef (Dec 5, 2008)

Strap N. Boi


----------



## deelady (Dec 5, 2008)

Ben D. Enstretch


----------



## africhef (Dec 5, 2008)

Evan. Tooley


----------



## deelady (Dec 5, 2008)

oooh that was creative!



Tad Bitmoore


----------



## africhef (Dec 5, 2008)

Bo. D. Double


----------



## deelady (Dec 5, 2008)

It took me a minute to get that one!


----------



## deelady (Dec 5, 2008)

Don N. Under


----------



## africhef (Dec 5, 2008)

Mr. U.R. Wright


----------



## Mama (Dec 5, 2008)

Justice Once


----------



## Mama (Dec 5, 2008)

May B. Twice


----------



## africhef (Dec 5, 2008)

T. Rebel


----------



## deelady (Dec 5, 2008)

Ray O. Sunshine


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 5, 2008)

Saul Better


----------



## Mama (Dec 5, 2008)

U. R. Knott


----------



## deelady (Dec 5, 2008)

Karol Nng


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 5, 2008)

Nell Endvoid


----------



## deelady (Dec 5, 2008)

Edith U. Veggys


----------



## Mama (Dec 6, 2008)

Justin Time


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 6, 2008)

Oh, that is tricky!

Van Nish


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 6, 2008)

Sorry Mama, didn't see yours and then wasn't sure how it fit in.


----------



## deelady (Dec 6, 2008)

Nelson T. Fone    (Nels on the Phone)


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 6, 2008)

Fritz N Starts


----------



## deelady (Dec 6, 2008)

Stephen A. Turkey


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 6, 2008)

Todd Dee


----------



## pdswife (Dec 6, 2008)

Demi Glass


----------



## deelady (Dec 6, 2008)

Gustov Wind


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 6, 2008)

Wes Tword


----------



## africhef (Dec 7, 2008)

Tobias Late


----------



## deelady (Dec 7, 2008)

Lucy All


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 7, 2008)

Ann D Taylor


----------



## pdswife (Dec 7, 2008)

Trix OrTreat


----------



## deelady (Dec 7, 2008)

Owen T. Bank


----------



## pdswife (Dec 7, 2008)

Bee A Fraid


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 7, 2008)

Frank N Stine


----------



## pdswife (Dec 7, 2008)

Stella Friend


----------



## deelady (Dec 7, 2008)

Farrah Way.......that hasn't been done before has it??


----------



## pdswife (Dec 7, 2008)

lol..Dee would you like to go back and check all 33 pages?


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 7, 2008)

Way T Go


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 7, 2008)

Gerry Rigg


----------



## deelady (Dec 7, 2008)

pdswife said:


> lol..Dee would you like to go back and check all 33 pages?


 
LOL no that quite alright...just hopefully no one will say I'm cheating if it was used already!!



Ron A. Wayman


----------



## africhef (Dec 8, 2008)

Wendy. U. Enter


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 8, 2008)

Ed Itor


----------



## africhef (Dec 8, 2008)

I. C. Amandahuggenkiss


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 8, 2008)

Al Fredo


----------



## africhef (Dec 8, 2008)

Freda Bird


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 8, 2008)

That's a cute one africhef!

Bill Ding


----------



## africhef (Dec 8, 2008)

Don T. Walker
 thanks this is fun


----------



## deelady (Dec 8, 2008)

Wayne O. Shine


----------



## africhef (Dec 8, 2008)

Sheila Dance


----------



## deelady (Dec 8, 2008)

Dan C. Fever


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 8, 2008)

Fred O'Vernuttin


----------



## deelady (Dec 8, 2008)

Ori Gennel


----------



## africhef (Dec 8, 2008)

Ms. G. Golly


----------



## deelady (Dec 9, 2008)

Gem Stone


----------



## pdswife (Dec 9, 2008)

Sal Tee Chip


----------



## deelady (Dec 9, 2008)

Chase A. Ball


----------



## pdswife (Dec 9, 2008)

Babe E Toy


----------



## deelady (Dec 9, 2008)

Tommy Gunn


----------



## pdswife (Dec 9, 2008)

Gabby Mouth


----------



## deelady (Dec 9, 2008)

Moana N. Cries


----------



## pdswife (Dec 10, 2008)

Callie Fornya


----------



## africhef (Dec 10, 2008)

F. Fort


----------



## deelady (Dec 10, 2008)

Foster Parints


----------



## africhef (Dec 11, 2008)

Paul N. Place


----------



## deelady (Dec 11, 2008)

Pat N. Roll


----------



## pdswife (Dec 11, 2008)

Red E. Togo


----------



## deelady (Dec 11, 2008)

Toby O. Nottobe


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 11, 2008)

Nut Cracker


----------



## deelady (Dec 11, 2008)

LOL have you really met someone named Nut?? How sad would that be!


Colin U. Names


----------



## pdswife (Dec 11, 2008)

Nat A lie


----------



## deelady (Dec 11, 2008)

Len A. Hand


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 11, 2008)

how terriably sad it would be to be named:

Nat A Lie and Len A Hand


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 11, 2008)

Hand Ker Chief


----------



## deelady (Dec 11, 2008)

Unfortunately there are many people out there whose parents were cruel enough to stick them with names like that!!! Its a crazy world out there!!

Candy Shoppe


----------



## pdswife (Dec 11, 2008)

Sal Ore Rent


----------



## deelady (Dec 11, 2008)

Raymie Fasolati 

(sound of music anyone??lol)


----------



## pdswife (Dec 11, 2008)

lol..you can be so funny!!!


Frank An Bean


----------



## deelady (Dec 11, 2008)

LOL...*can* be?? Is that a nice way of saying it happens every blue moon but it DOES happen?? 

Sorry I'm just being sassy! 

Bob S. Youruncle


----------



## pdswife (Dec 11, 2008)

lol.. no... I was trying to be nice...!!!  You are funny!  And very good at this!

And just for your info...Bob is my dad... not my uncle. Even my mom isn't that weird!


----------



## deelady (Dec 11, 2008)

LOL you can be pretty darn funny yourself lady!
(all growing up my dad and I called eachother Bob whenever we saw each other....I have NO clue why!!! His name is John )

Hey give me a name woman!!


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 11, 2008)

several years ago my son went to headstart with twin brothers "Starsky and Hutch" Hmmm!


----------



## deelady (Dec 11, 2008)

Aww how sad...destined to be teased their whole lives!! All for what, cause they thought it was cute?
Sheesh!

Is someone going to give a name??


----------



## pdswife (Dec 11, 2008)

How abou tthe poor twins I went to school with .. Arvin and Marvin?  

Bill Topay


----------



## deelady (Dec 11, 2008)

I guess its not as bad as what some of these celebrities are naming their kids these days!

Terry Towl


----------



## africhef (Dec 12, 2008)

Thomas A. Prince


----------



## deelady (Dec 12, 2008)

Perry Winkle


----------



## pdswife (Dec 12, 2008)

Windy We Ather


----------



## deelady (Dec 12, 2008)

Ann Then


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 12, 2008)

Than K Yu


----------



## deelady (Dec 12, 2008)

oooh great one Lifesaver!! 

Yip E. Hooray


----------



## africhef (Dec 12, 2008)

Miss H. Other


----------



## deelady (Dec 12, 2008)

Opi N. Door


----------



## africhef (Dec 13, 2008)

Dee S. Troy


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 13, 2008)

Ty M Tables


----------



## africhef (Dec 13, 2008)

T. Esther


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 13, 2008)

Ell E Fent


----------



## deelady (Dec 13, 2008)

man you two are on a roll!!!


----------



## deelady (Dec 13, 2008)

Frank Lee Mydear


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 13, 2008)

May N Ger


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 13, 2008)

Gell E Roll


----------



## deelady (Dec 13, 2008)

Rob N. Steal


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 13, 2008)

Saef T Belt


----------



## deelady (Dec 13, 2008)

Bonny Knees


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 13, 2008)

Kellogg S Flaake


----------



## africhef (Dec 13, 2008)

F. I. Wander


----------



## deelady (Dec 13, 2008)

(lol I had to say that a coulple times to myself to get that...nice!!)

Wayne N. Thunder


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 13, 2008)

lifesaver said:


> Saef T Belt



Lifesaver, I hope you take this the right way, because this IS only a game, but the trick is to use a REAL first name and then make up the last one and any initials.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 13, 2008)

Tad Eltail


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 13, 2008)

Inn V Lope


----------



## deelady (Dec 13, 2008)

Elli Tenme


----------



## africhef (Dec 14, 2008)

Tod L. Over


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 14, 2008)

Ope N Book


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 14, 2008)

Bob L Head


----------



## deelady (Dec 14, 2008)

Hal O. Grounds


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 14, 2008)

Heff T Sak


----------



## deelady (Dec 14, 2008)

Sal S. Berry


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 14, 2008)

Berry Good


----------



## deelady (Dec 14, 2008)

Guy A. Man


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 14, 2008)

Mas A Pertania


----------



## deelady (Dec 14, 2008)

Penny A. Thot


----------



## africhef (Dec 15, 2008)

Thaddeus Quick


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 15, 2008)

Quake R Oats


----------



## deelady (Dec 15, 2008)

Ollie Oxinfree


----------



## deelady (Dec 15, 2008)

Ok....I guess I'll play alone....**SIGH**


Olden Grey


----------



## pdswife (Dec 15, 2008)

Gabby M. Outh


----------



## deelady (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi Ya Trish!!! Yay I'm not alone!!! 

Owen D. Banks


----------



## pdswife (Dec 16, 2008)

Good Evening Dee!!

Bill Y Goat


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 16, 2008)

Gus Towind


----------



## pdswife (Dec 16, 2008)

Tony T Iger


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 16, 2008)

Indy Anna


----------



## deelady (Dec 16, 2008)

Andy S. Mountain


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 16, 2008)

Mary Chris Mus


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 16, 2008)

Mona Leesa


----------



## pdswife (Dec 16, 2008)

Lees Or ent


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 16, 2008)

Lynda Hand


----------



## pdswife (Dec 16, 2008)

Ira  Tired


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 16, 2008)

Ty R Some


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 16, 2008)

Sandy Beach


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 16, 2008)

Bea U Tiful


----------



## africhef (Dec 16, 2008)

Gerry Can


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 16, 2008)

Candy Cane


----------



## africhef (Dec 16, 2008)

Cora Apple


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 16, 2008)

Ann E Way


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 16, 2008)

Wal M Art


----------



## africhef (Dec 16, 2008)

Amanda Huginkiss


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 16, 2008)

Hazle Nutt


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 16, 2008)

Nat Ter


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 16, 2008)

Tad Pohl


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 16, 2008)

Paul E Ster


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 16, 2008)

Seymour Butz


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 16, 2008)

Bea Tup


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 16, 2008)

Tom E Knocker


----------



## deelady (Dec 16, 2008)

Karl Ng


----------



## africhef (Dec 17, 2008)

Norman Nocry


----------



## deelady (Dec 17, 2008)

Nick Nack


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 17, 2008)

Neil Down


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 17, 2008)

Dan D Lyon


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 17, 2008)

Laura Lynne Hardy


----------



## deelady (Dec 17, 2008)

Hardie  Enough


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 17, 2008)

Earl Lee Riser


----------



## africhef (Dec 17, 2008)

Emma I. Early


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 17, 2008)

Ed U. Kasion


----------



## africhef (Dec 17, 2008)

Kim Anne Getit


----------



## deelady (Dec 17, 2008)

Gus C. Up


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for the "U", Dee!  

Ule Og


----------



## deelady (Dec 17, 2008)

anytime!! lol

Oliver D. Place


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 17, 2008)

Clever!!!!

Phil Erup


----------



## africhef (Dec 17, 2008)

Evan Steven


----------



## deelady (Dec 17, 2008)

I like that one!


Stan N. Deliver


----------



## africhef (Dec 18, 2008)

Dennis A. Mess


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 18, 2008)

Missy Ou


----------



## deelady (Dec 18, 2008)

Mel O. Outt


----------



## deelady (Dec 18, 2008)

hey there MISSY!! lol


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 18, 2008)

Ozzie Wedderotsidesfritful

(couldn't resist!)


----------



## deelady (Dec 18, 2008)

LOL LOL

Willie Orwontee


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 18, 2008)

Oliver Deplace


----------



## deelady (Dec 18, 2008)

Dawn N. Out


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 18, 2008)

Ole St.Nick


----------



## deelady (Dec 18, 2008)

is that an S....or a N.......hmmmmmm

I'll take the N 


Norma L. Lee


----------



## pdswife (Dec 18, 2008)

Lee Son Learned


----------



## deelady (Dec 18, 2008)

OOOH good one, I like that!

Len D. Ahand


----------



## pdswife (Dec 18, 2008)

and I like that one!  Cool... now can you    Len D. Ahand... cuz, I can't think of one for A right now....

Ann Anotherone Bitesthedust    (how'd ya like signing checks with that name everyday)


----------



## deelady (Dec 18, 2008)

I think that would be a deal breaker if someone proposed to me and had that last name!! lol

Barb Wire


----------



## africhef (Dec 20, 2008)

Wendy City


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 20, 2008)

Carol O'Bells


----------



## africhef (Dec 20, 2008)

Oscar U. There


----------



## deelady (Dec 20, 2008)

Tim Burr


----------



## radhuni (Dec 31, 2008)

Bakahasi Sojanaki (false smile and straight nose )


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 31, 2008)

Sandy Beech


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh, haven't seen this game for awhile!

Belle Tolls


----------



## Myop (Dec 31, 2008)

Terry Cloth


----------



## deelady (Jan 3, 2009)

Carl O. Ling


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 5, 2009)

Lynn Oleum


----------



## deelady (Jan 5, 2009)

Oscar Weiner


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 11, 2009)

Win Doe Frame


----------



## deelady (Jan 11, 2009)

Forrest Glen


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 11, 2009)

Guy Dogg


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 15, 2009)

Dan D. Lyons


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 15, 2009)

Lilly Pad


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 15, 2009)

Polly Ester


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 18, 2009)

Earl E. Riser


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 18, 2009)

Roll Engstone


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 18, 2009)

Indy Anna


----------



## radhuni (Jan 18, 2009)

A. K. Dhar (hold him)


----------



## deelady (Jan 18, 2009)

Don T. Knoe


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 19, 2009)

Kandy Kane


----------



## Mama (Jan 20, 2009)

Kit E. Katt


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jan 20, 2009)

Kalli  Discope


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 21, 2009)

Della Ware


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 21, 2009)

Wally World


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 21, 2009)

Winsom Cash


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 21, 2009)

Carey Onn


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 21, 2009)

Ophelia Payne


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 21, 2009)

Paul Bearer


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 21, 2009)

Bill Foldes


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 21, 2009)

Fran Ken Stine


----------



## deelady (Jan 21, 2009)

wow you guys are on a roll!!!

Stew N. Potts


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 21, 2009)

Pete Moss


----------



## deelady (Jan 21, 2009)

Moe Pleez


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 21, 2009)

Penny Less

deelady, i love your avatar


----------



## deelady (Jan 21, 2009)

Less Izmor

Thank you Lifesaver!!!  For some reason it always makes me think of the Wizard of OZ! lol


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 22, 2009)

Ian Doors


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jan 24, 2009)

Dan D. Lyons


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 24, 2009)

Loads A. Fun


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 24, 2009)

Frank Furt


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jan 25, 2009)

Al N. Wrench


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 25, 2009)

Windy Day


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 30, 2009)

Dan D. Lyons


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 30, 2009)

Lynn T Trap


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 31, 2009)

Craize N. D'Head


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 31, 2009)

Doug Agrave


----------



## radhuni (Feb 1, 2009)

A Home

This is a real story. We had a neighbour name Arun Home. On the nameplate of their house 'A Home' was written. Someone wrote the meaning of 'A Home' in Bengali under the name. After that thay changed the nameplate and replace with the full name Arun Home.


----------



## lifesaver (Feb 1, 2009)

Harry Legs


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 1, 2009)

Luke MeOpp


----------



## Erinny (Feb 2, 2009)

Mother of 12:

Erasmus B. Draggon


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 3, 2009)

Someone useful to everybody:

Dick Shawn Nerry


----------



## lifesaver (Feb 25, 2009)

Nick Nack


----------



## lifesaver (Feb 27, 2009)

Neal Besideme


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Feb 27, 2009)

Bobby Pinn


----------



## lifesaver (Feb 27, 2009)

Penny A Day


----------

